# Roli Seaboard V2 coming...



## Paulogic (Feb 13, 2022)

Just saw Sanjay C's latest video and we may expect a new Roli Seaboard version in March.
See the teaser picture in his YT vlog.

You can also subscribe on the Roli website to get all the latest news about the next evolution of
their Seaboard.


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## timbit2006 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hopefully they put the 88 key grand back into production. It seems silly that it was an extremely limited run.


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 16, 2022)

Yah I’d dig an 88 mpe. Sign me up


----------



## Pier (Mar 29, 2022)

This is happening tomorrow!


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> This is happening tomorrow!


I just wish that they would give us a real look at it instead of hiding it until the sale, and claiming scarcity to force a quick decision.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)

It’s not cheap at US$1,399



https://roli.com/products/seaboard/rise2


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

The new keybed looks horrible. Way too articulated for my taste. I use my Seaboard for slow modulation and slides, and this one doesn't look good for that at all. I have a Linnstrument for faster passages. Oh well, doesn't ship till November anyway, so there's plenty of time to investigate. Plus, we know ( see Osmose ) how the shipping deadlines go these days 🤣


----------



## biomuse (Mar 30, 2022)

This thing does a LOT of favors for SWAM instruments. Almost a mu$t-have if you're invested in SWAM.

God i wish they'd make a concession to the 'legacy' keyboard-using universe though, and just visually differentiate the keys more somehow. Playing a black tar patch with some parking lines on it is intimidating.


----------



## gamma-ut (Mar 30, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> The new keybed looks horrible. Way too articulated for my taste. I use my Seaboard for slow modulation and slides, and this one doesn't look good for that at all.


The only difference I can see is in the raised strips at the centre of each key, which I think they've put in to help avoid unwanted pitching on fretted/keyed instruments without resorting to simply getting the thing to ignore pitchbend on the initial touch. That's going to affect slides right across the keys but the top and bottom strips look unaffected. 

However, personally, I don't see a desperate need to replace my current RISE49.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)

I love my Seaboard Block and feel no need to replace it. Currently I only have 1, but what I love is that I can buy another (2nd hand) and have the same 49 keys as a much lower price. I also love the versatility of the Lightpad as well, working along side the Seaboard, plus fully portable. So I can’t see an upgrade to this in my future.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> The only difference I can see is in the raised strips at the centre of each key, which I think they've put in to help avoid unwanted pitching on fretted/keyed instruments without resorting to simply getting the thing to ignore pitchbend on the initial touch. That's going to affect slides right across the keys but the top and bottom strips look unaffected.
> 
> However, personally, I don't see a desperate need to replace my current RISE49.


Yes, but the keys look steeper as well. I do a lot of small interval slides on the keys themselves, treating them more like a fretless instrument. I agree that it's not enough of a change to make me want to upgrade so far. I wonder if we will have access to the new software set up, or if that is exclusive?


----------



## puremusic (Mar 30, 2022)

I can see how the little ridges might make finger waggles easier.. Well, I will await more information coming out to see if anything much else has changed, but as long as the software is updated for both old and new versions, I'll likely be satisfied with the old.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 30, 2022)

Markrs said:


> It’s not cheap at US$1,399
> 
> 
> 
> https://roli.com/products/seaboard/rise2


$1,100 (plus tax, but free shipping) for people who got the discount code for owning Roli products (not sure which count).


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> $1,100 (plus tax, but free shipping) for people who got the discount code for owning Roli products (not sure which count).


I received a code, but I have a 49 and 4 Lightpads.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 30, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I received a code, but I have a 49 and 4 Lightpads.


Hardware-wise I just have three Seaboard Blocks and a Lightpad M and I got the code.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 30, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> The only difference I can see is in the raised strips at the centre of each key, which I think they've put in to help avoid unwanted pitching on fretted/keyed instruments without resorting to simply getting the thing to ignore pitchbend on the initial touch. That's going to affect slides right across the keys but the top and bottom strips look unaffected.
> 
> However, personally, I don't see a desperate need to replace my current RISE49.


Also "wider keys" they claim, though I didn't see exact measurements---as well as "the most responsive playing surface" (trying to outdo the Haken Continuum, while also having the visual and tactile note-middle markers to try to solve the problem of making it easier to slide between notes of the scale).

If I'd spent thousands of hours learning to play the Seaboard Rise... I'd feel ambivalent about significant changes to how it's played. Messing with muscle memory. As it is, I've spent thousands of hours learning to play the Seaboard Blocks... in part because the narrower keys make it easier to play complex chords and play quickly. Hopefully they'll start producing more of those with their previous key-widths.

However I could use the Blocks for complex chords/fast playing and Rise 2 for more fine-grained (possibly more expressive) glides and slides. Right now I have Artiphon (fretless slide mode) for wider "key" glides though its pressure response doesn't nearly seem as expressive as my Seaboard Blocks and it doesn't do per-note slide/timbre. I'd been considering making room in my budget for Haken Continuum because of the expressive surface and wider keys, but I was reluctant partly because it's supposed to be difficult to play the exact pitches of the scale. So the visual and tactile markers on the Rise 2 seem like a major plus for me, provided they don't get in the way of gliding. 

I think I'm going to wait and see if there's a better sale in the future.


----------



## gamma-ut (Mar 30, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Also "wider keys" they claim, though I didn't see exact measurements---as well as "the most responsive playing surface" (trying to outdo the Haken Continuum, while also having the visual and tactile note-middle markers to try to solve the problem of making it easier to slide between notes of the scale).


They may not have changed the key spacing from the original but made the raised area wider, which might explain the greater apparent steepness of the key edges. My reason for thinking that is that the keys do look smaller than regular piano keys on the RISE49, though they are clearly bigger than the Block, which is more like a minikey spacing. But comparing it against a hammer-action board (Kurzweil/Fatar), the four octaves are in fact slightly wider than the piano-style keyboard. 

Realistically, with all these surfaces you need to practice common gestures as they all respond a bit differently. Octave+ arpeggio technique on a RISE is quite different to a piano, though not that dissimilar to practicing a Gb major or Eb minor arp. However, on a Linnstrument if your aim is good, you can arp like a boss all the way up and down with only a little practice.


----------



## R10k (Mar 30, 2022)

I got a code. I have two Seaboard blocks and a Lightpad. I got them quite cheap (long story) so I won't be upgrading. The one thing I'd like to know is if they added a replaceable battery in this one. When the battery goes in any of these things, you're done. Although you can plug them in to use them, you can't update them without battery...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2022)

I went ahead and Preordered a Seaboard 2. This will be my first Seaboard. 

It will ship in batch 5, in November.  But very excited about having this type of functionality. Should be great to use with SWAM.  and other virtual instruments, synths, libraries, ..etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2022)

https://roli.com/stories/seaboard-rise-2-the-seaboard-id-always-dreamed-of-making


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I went ahead and Preordered a Seaboard 2. This will be my first Seaboard.
> 
> It will ship in batch 5, in November.  But very excited about having this type of functionality. Should be great to use with SWAM.  and other virtual instruments, synths, libraries, ..etc.


Did they take the money or is it taken when it ships? Just wondering if this is an elaborate Kickstarter?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> Did they take the money or is it taken when it ships? Just wondering if this is an elaborate Kickstarter?


Yes, They took the money, and told me to wait until they ship it in November.

The demand for this new model must be super high, given they were almost out of business, and their entire Seaboard line was out of production for quite a while. So, I doubt it that they are going to commit to shipping a unit unless they have a guaranteed sale, before they ship.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, They took the money, and told me to wait until they ship it in November.
> 
> The demand for this new model must be super high, given they were almost out of business, and their entire Seaboard line was out of production for quite a while. So, I doubt it that they are going to commit to shipping a unit unless they have a guaranteed sale, before they ship.


I guess I am just curious, if they have the stock already produced, then why you would have to wait until November? That indicates to me that production hasn't started yet, and the presale was to produce the money for the run 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 30, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I guess I am just curious, if they have the stock already produced, then why you would have to wait until November? That indicates to me that production hasn't started yet, and the presale was to produce the money for the run 🤷‍♂️


They said they'd be producing them in batches.

First batch is set to ship in October.



"RISE 2 was rigorously tested and refined with the help of pianists and Seaboardists, including Seaboard virtuoso Marco Parisi."


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I guess I am just curious if they have the stock already produced then why you have to wait until November? That indicates to me that production hasn't started yet, and the presale was to produce they money for the run 🤷‍♂️


My guess is that they have a limited number of units ready to ship, and those will be the ones going out in Batch #1. So, buyers who purchased them the earliest today will get them first. I'm in batch #5. and I ordered it around 9:00 am Pacific Time today, I'm not sure how early they started getting their orders today, but as I said, there must have been a huge demand for these units. They probably can estimate the number of units they can produce per week, so based on that they are grouping the order sequence fist come first ship style into batches.

I guess we can check for feedback from some of those who received their Seaboard 2 in batch #1 shipments, and decided to show it on YouTube. I don't know when they are shipping batch #1.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> First batch is set to ship in October.


Interesting, I'm in batch #5, and they are shipping in Nov. I would have thought that Batch #1 would be shipping earlier than Oct.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, I'm in batch #5, and they are shipping in Nov. I would have thought that Batch #1 would be shipping earlier than Oct.


I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, just curious. If the preorder didn't pull the money until shipment then I would probably order myself.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 30, 2022)

Optimistic take would be they want to be sure to get quality control right for the release.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, just curious. If the preorder didn't pull the money until shipment then I would probably order myself.


I understand your position. But looking at their side of the equation, they have no guarantee of a solid order if they don't charge you when you place the order. I was a bit shocked when I saw their email after I placed my order indicating a Nov. shipping date. I was expecting a few weeks wait, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I understand your position. But looking at their side of the equation, they have no guarantee of a solid order if they don't charge you when you place the order. I was a bit shocked when I saw their email after I placed my order indicating a Nov. shipping date. I was expecting a few weeks wait, but that wasn't the case.


Understood 🙂


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 30, 2022)

Gliding and sliding:


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Mar 31, 2022)

I was looking forward to this, having been. Bombarded with emails from roli over the last few months saying "it's nearly here" 
So I expected to be able to buy one as of now, I'm glad in a way, because it would have been an impulse buy, that I don't really need, and there's no way I'm parting with £1100 on a promise of delivery in Dec,


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 14, 2022)

I'm interested in this, too, but somewhat wary about plunking the money down so far in advance. This really does seem like a gamble. My email has also been flooded with notices about it.


----------



## KenV (Sep 14, 2022)

I know this thread has been silent for a while, but I figured I’d give you guys a try. If I preorder now and then the reviews for the first run are terrible, is there any way of cancelling? Or are you fully committed after the preorder?

I’m new to MPE and this would be my first investment. I only have monophonic AT on my KK keyboard and I’ve been attempting to play expressively with that. But it really isn’t taking me where I want to go.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Sep 14, 2022)

KenV said:


> I know this thread has been silent for a while, but I figured I’d give you guys a try. If I preorder now and then the reviews for the first run are terrible, is there any way of cancelling? Or are you fully committed after the preorder?
> 
> I’m new to MPE and this would be my first investment. I only have monophonic AT on my KK keyboard and I’ve been attempting to play expressively with that. But it really isn’t taking me where I want to go.


Yes, you can cancel your preorder.


----------



## styphonthal (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm interested in this, but it concerns me this company crashed and burned, then was bought out. It concerns me that the previous version had a problem with the plastic/rubber breaking down within a very short time. 

When I contacted them about my concerns, they stated "we are a new company, that was the previous company". But don't they have the same CEO? Don't they have the same management/leadership team that sold products at a such a loss they had to greatly cut back quality to meet pre-sold demands?


----------



## curry36 (Nov 12, 2022)

Anyone already compared the RISE 2 with the RISE 49? 
Mine got two malfunctioning keys and ROLI is offering me a 30% discount on the RISE 2 in exchange (!) for my old Seaboard. From what I've heard so far the dynamics/expressiveness kept the same so I don't see any reason to pay 1000 bucks for something I already own. But maybe I'm wrong? 

Also any Ideas where I could repair my old RISE? Can't count with ROLI due to new supply chain policies. Seems like they are abandoning old customers trying to sell them the same thing again - not very nice.


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 12, 2022)

curry36 said:


> Anyone already compared the RISE 2 with the RISE 49?
> Mine got two malfunctioning keys and ROLI is offering me a 30% discount on the RISE 2 in exchange (!) for my old Seaboard. From what I've heard so far the dynamics/expressiveness kept the same so I don't see any reason to pay 1000 bucks for something I already own. But maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> Also any Ideas where I could repair my old RISE? Can't count with ROLI due to new supply chain policies. Seems like they are abandoning old customers trying to sell them the same thing again - not very nice.


Is your board out of warranty? Just wondering.


----------



## curry36 (Nov 12, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> Is your board out of warranty? Just wondering.


Unfortunately, it is.

I would obviously pay for the repair, but they just don't offer the option as my warranty expired (it was a 2-year warranty..)


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 12, 2022)

curry36 said:


> Unfortunately, it is.
> 
> I would obviously pay for the repair, but they just don't offer the option as my warranty expired (it was a 2-year warranty..)


That sucks. They are almost like a startup now and have no way to get credit because of the bankruptcy I assume which is why they are selling the new product in fully paid batches. I think you have to think of the old company as gone- completely. The fix on the keys is probably not going to be cheap if you can even find someone. 

It does make me wonder if they are not even going to price it to fix it for you, how they plan on servicing the new keyboards which are pretty similar. The company obviously is still on shaky ground.


----------



## Pier (Nov 12, 2022)

Obviously I don't know anything about their finances, but Roli the company is pretty much gone.

The new company called Luminary got all their assets and keeps operating the Roli and Lumi brands.



> As part of the restructure, ROLI Ltd has gone into administration. The new company, Luminary, has taken over all the IP, staff, products, brands and assets of ROLI. The ROLI and LUMI brands will continue as before, including roli.com, playlumi.com and their associated social media pages.











ROLI REFORMS AS LUMINARY: WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW | ROLI


ROLI Ltd has gone into administration. A new company, Luminary, has taken over all the IP, products and assets of ROLI. However, the ROLI and LUMI brands will continue as before, including roli.com, playlumi.com, their associated social media pages and flagship products LUMI Keys, Seaboard and...



roli.com





According to this article, Roli blew $75M in funding and Luminary got $6.85M of initial funding.






UK Music Startup Roli Files for Bankruptcy to Reform as Luminary | Global Insolvency







globalinsolvency.com





It makes sense they want to be cautious about not overspending in manufacturing without a proven demand.


----------



## curry36 (Nov 13, 2022)

Wow - incredible how much money they blew away. I still cannot understand that quite well.

Even considering that a few DAWs like Ableton needed some time to integrate MPE functionality, the Seaboard was and still is the first step of something totally revolutionary.

They should've focused on improving the expressivity and bringing RISE to the next level instead of forging products for children for the last 10 years. Also I think that a real answer to Omnisphere/Falcon/Kontakt with a lot of top sound designers on board should have been the move.

Even though I think that the new RISE with those frets might improve the playability a bit, it's really sad to see that nothing more has changed in 10 years. From what I've seen of the RISE 2, the aftertouch still isn't close to maximizing the potential of SWAM libraries.

But I still love my Seaboard and cannot live without it. I have contacted ROLI (or Luminary now?) once more and explained my position - that I am left in a situation where I need to pay more than 2k to own a working seaboard (bought the RISE 49, and now I shall hand that one in exchange for a 30% discount for the RISE 2). I think that's not fair and I'm waiting for a better solution on their side. Will keep you updated. But with the whole backruptcy thing, I feel like I'm just screwed.


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 13, 2022)

I just ordered one today. "Batch #9, Jan 23". Every time I have played "MPE-style" on my Bitwig laptop's touch-screen I have said to myself that I have to get myself a Seaboard to do this properly. Hoping they won't go out of business before my delivery is done


----------



## emasters (Nov 13, 2022)

Batch #5 here... hoping the original estimate of November ship is still the case. A bit leary given the company's history. But definitely interest to have a MPE controller of this caliber.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 13, 2022)

Man....1400 dollars is a lot of money, especially for a company that already went through bankruptcy. At that price I'm way more interested in the Osmose, even though that's also in a state of flux. 

Really hoping some of the bigger players hop on the concept. Would love it for a lot of instruments but it's hard to commit to "floppy keys" as being the only player in the space.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 15, 2022)

"Email I got today. I am in batch 1 and which was supposed to arrive by Oct 31.

...

TLDR: No Rise 2 until December maybe, can hope for Christmas but probably January 2023"


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 15, 2022)

Wonder if anyone outside the US will receive it before the BF / winter sale (if they even have one on Rise 2)... I want to read that quality control is good and expressivity is greater before buying.


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 15, 2022)

I ordered on announcement and then cancelled. I think it's crazy to take $1400 up front from customers for 10-12 months +. Looks nice but not that nice.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 15, 2022)

Based on the difference between the Seaboard Blocks have and the Rise 49 I compared against, I'd be surprised if there isn't noticeable improvement in the sensitivity and predictability for the Rise 2...whenever it does ship. It said a lot that the blocks were a good bit more reliable despite being so much more cramped. 

....I'm a little bummed to see no Seaboard Blocks listed on their site just now...glad I got a pair already as it looks like I'll be on the secondhand market if I need another, and I hope they keep supporting these with the software.


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 16, 2022)

My order confirmation email said I can now "download my software" so I downloaded Equator2. But I found that it contains lots of samples and can only be downloaded to the system drive. I do not like that. Later today I will move all files manually and hope the instrument then opens an error message where the user can give the new file path.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 16, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> My order confirmation email said I can now "download my software" so I downloaded Equator2. But I found that it contains lots of samples and can only be downloaded to the system drive. I do not like that. Later today I will move all files manually and hope the instrument then opens an error message where the user can give the new file path.


They said they would let us choose sample location but that apparently still hasn't been implemented. Workaround is to use symlink:

"I moved C:\Users\Public\Documents\ROLI to E:\Audio\ROLI and just made a symlink back to the original location

Don't know what your OS is, but for Windows I use Hard Link Shell extension (which makes it so much easier than using cmd prompts)



Link Shell Extension


"









KVR Forum: Roli: Equator 2 is here ! - Page 41 - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Roli: Equator 2 is here ! - Page 41 - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 18, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> They said they would let us choose sample location but that apparently still hasn't been implemented. Workaround is to use symlink:
> 
> "I moved C:\Users\Public\Documents\ROLI to E:\Audio\ROLI and just made a symlink back to the original location
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will look into that. This synth sounds fantastic!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 13, 2022)

"This is UK and I was actually batch 6. I think the Europe delivery pipeline is much further ahead than US..."


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 16, 2022)

My Rise 2 arrived today (I ordered the day before Black Friday, batch 9); I just spent three hours playing it. First observations:

- The frets don't significantly get in the way of gliding, and aren't hard on my fingertips at all. 

- The raised keys curve more smoothly into the non-raised areas, making it easier to glide.

- Frets only extend halfway up each key---the bottom half for the "black" keys (piano white keys), top half for the "white" keys. But you can glide from the top of a black key fret to the bottom of a white key fret (or the reverse) without having to introduce a large amount of Slide.

- Keys aren't as squishy as my Seaboard Blocks.

- Despite the wider keys, what I learned from practicing the Seaboard Blocks transferred over well. Some wider spaced chord voicings required me to substitute pinky for ring finger. 

- Their default is much more responsive to strike, and requires less force.

- It seems to be much easier on my wrists, which is wonderful.


----------



## Windbag (Dec 17, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Keys aren't as squishy as my Seaboard Blocks.


Very interesting - the rise 49 I had briefly was _much_ softer than the blocks I have now. The Rise 2 is firmer still?



AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Their default is much more responsive to strike, and requires less force.


This is great news - managing consistent strike values is probably the biggest problem I have with the blocks (mostly end up with 0-5 range for anything I'm trying to play vibrato for, then if I consciously hammer it, it peaks out to 127 easily)


----------



## rAC (Dec 18, 2022)

Great to hear that someone has got one.


----------



## Per Boysen (Dec 18, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> "This is UK and I was actually batch 6. I think the Europe delivery pipeline is much further ahead than US..."


Congratulations!  Great news to hear, as I'm in Sweden just across the pond. And I received an email that my Rise 2 will ship by "late December".


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

This is cool


----------



## Pier (Dec 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is cool



I've never used a Seaboard but it looks as if he's pressing super hard on the Pirates and Interstellar bits.

Has anyone here used a Seaboard extensively? Can it really be used as a general purpose midi controller for long periods of time?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> Can it really be used as a general purpose midi controller for long periods of time?


I have the Seaboard Block. It is great, and I have never had any troubles or problems with it. It’s very rubbery so you do get to press it hard and nothing bad is going to happen.

General purpose? Man… I think you’re seriously underestimating how much a Seaboard is NOT a piano or synth-action keyboard. Being a piano player myself, I still have a TON of hours of practice in front of me before I will be 10% as “good” on a Roli, compared to my regular piano chops.


----------



## Pier (Dec 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> General purpose? Man… I think you’re seriously underestimating how much a Seaboard is NOT a piano or synth-action keyboard. Being a piano player myself, I still have a TON of hours of practice in front of me before I will be 10% as “good” on a Roli, compared to my regular piano chops.


That's totally my impression of it! I'm just asking because with this video Roli is kinda trying to market it that way. "Look you can play regular piano and orchestral stuff with it!"


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> That's totally my impression of it! I'm just asking because with this video Roli is kinda trying to market it that way. "Look you can play regular piano and orchestral stuff with it!"


Yes but this guy has been all over their videos for years now. A true talent. And these instruments CAN really be played. I mean….



One of my favourite live performances on YT even:


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> That's totally my impression of it! I'm just asking because with this video Roli is kinda trying to market it that way. "Look you can play regular piano and orchestral stuff with it!"


I've been practicing on the Rise 2 with the Ravenscroft piano and Flowkeys; yes, you can play regular non-MPE piano and orchestral stuff with it. The default velocity setting makes this easier on the Rise 2 than on the Blocks (without having to adjust velocity sensitivity). 

I injured my right wrist badly near the start of the pandemic, and after that I did have to be careful about playing the Seaboard Blocks for too long with my right hand. But the Rise 2 is much easier on my wrists, and I've been able to practice for hours without significant discomfort.


----------



## Pier (Dec 22, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> But the Rise 2 is much easier on my wrists, and I've been able to practice for hours without significant discomfort.


Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to know.


----------

